# Old/invalid posts in Rental section



## Tim_the_Toolman (Jul 15, 2010)

Why are the old, out-of-date posts left to remain on the rental site?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 15, 2010)

Tim_the_Toolman said:


> Why are the old, out-of-date posts left to remain on the rental site?



If you mean the TUG Marketplace, Rental Ads automatically expire, so there shouldn't be anything very old.  If a unit is rented, or no longer available, it is the owner's responsibility to remove it.  

If you mean the Last Minute Rental Forum, Ads can only be posted 45 days before the check-in date, so anything more than 45 days old can be considered to be expired.  Again - it's the owners responsibility to make changes, as needed.

In both areas - TUG has no way of knowing the status of a rental.


----------

